# Where do you think the tort future is headed?



## Jacqui (Jul 21, 2008)

With the new laws limiting folks in so many areas on what kind and how many turtles and tortoises they can keep, where do you see the future heading for us? Will we no longer be able to keep our breeding colonies? Will we be facing government looking over our shoulders? Breeders being licensed? Only zoos allowed to breed? Will we see tremendous leaps in our knowledge of these awesome animals? Will tortoise keeping become more popular or less? What is your prediction and how do you fit into that future world?


----------



## elegans (Jul 23, 2008)

In most states there are no laws regarding how many turtles and or tortoises you can own. With the exception of native ones, or protected species. I live in a Florida, where you have to have a permit and be inspected to do this. Which I am completely good with. I pay $150 a year for my Florida permits to keep and breed / sell reptiles. If we do not work with the agencies that regulate us, they will work with those people that do not want us to have anything. In most states there is no one watching over you, so just do it right; and make us proud. Don't worry and enjoy your hobby / small business and just do it right! Douglas Beard / Flora & Fauna


----------



## Marla (Oct 16, 2008)

I see a time when there is no land available for these animals to live wild...I see our world going two possible ways 1) government controlling everything we do, not just owning tortoises..and seeing many wild animals disappearing like they did so many year ago when America was discovered and deforested...The second scenario being 2) Sharing the land with all living creators, realizing we are equal to all living things and not above all living things..with that in place I see back yards not designer yards but habitats for many of our tortoises and other animals as well...So the future I see depends on the humans I had to deal with for that day...On a bad day only zoo's having tortoises and on a good day we all working together for the good of all living things...I pray for a Happy Ending..


----------

